# Started Mods



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I just picked up the 23RS on Monday and have allready started the mods.

The first thing I did is put a cutting board on the counter top so my wife and children don't melt it when they put hot pans from the stove on it. I bought a 3/4" thick cutting board from Home Depot and screwed it to the counter top. I ran the screws in from the bottom so you couldn't see them. I then put a thin white silicone bead around the edge and it looks like the factory installed it.

The next thing that I was going to do is the 4" PVC pipe to hold the slide rails. I laid the pipe on the ground and the best that I can tell both of the rails won't fit in one pipe. Is this the case? Who has done this and were they able to put both rails in one pipe?

I also installed the battery powered jack. AWESOME!

I'm going to install a shelf in the tall closet next to the queen bed.

Quickie flush: complete. I cheated though, that was part of the deal with the dealer for me to purchase the camper.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

bt996sb,

Congrats and way to go! If I had one I'd give you an "attaboy."

I'm not much of a handyman shy but I might take a look at that cutting board mod. That makes a lot of sense to me.









Getting your dealer to throw in the quickie flush was a great idea!

Mark


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

bt996sb said:


> I just picked up the 23RS on Monday and have allready started the mods.
> 
> The first thing I did is put a cutting board on the counter top so my wife and children don't melt it when they put hot pans from the stove on it. I bought a 3/4" thick cutting board from Home Depot and screwed it to the counter top. I ran the screws in from the bottom so you couldn't see them. I then put a thin white silicone bead around the edge and it looks like the factory installed it.
> 
> ...


I like the cutting board idea. Someone was going to inlay a piece of granite, but your route seems much easier.

I also need to do the slide rail pipe. I was going to just carry my rails into HD and try them out. There are others that have done this mod, so they should be able to advise. How do you plan on mounting the pipe?

Jared


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm an electrician by trade (or try to be...







) and we use what they call "minnies" to hold any size pipe. You have to go to an electrical supply house (home depot doesn't carry them that big) and tell them you need a 4" minnie, you will need two of them. After you see one it makes sense as how it works. My plans were to mount it directly to the rear bumper. It will be VERY simple for anyone to do.


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes the rails will fit into a 4" PVC pipe but you need to take them apart (I saw someone had replaced the bolt with a spring clip) so this is what i did. The H shaped rails go on top of each other with the support ends opposite each other. the H is deeper on one side and this together makes it smaller when fitted inside each other. A round rail on them, the other round rail on the side i then clip the spring clip on the end and it all fit into the pipe without rattling, I mounted the pipe on the spare tire and some pics are in the mod gallery. I know it sounds complacated but after you do it a few times it only takes a minute to set up ,good luck dave


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

bt996sb,
Welcome to the 23RS group!

Cutting board sounds like a great idea.

I guess I'm in favor of the pvc storage for the rails but I'd prefer it to be under the trailer like Thor has done it (I believe it was Thor) for aesthetics reasons. I've been hesitant to do it though because you have to disassembe the rails. I can imagine standing in the rain (if it ever rains again) in the dark and dropping a part in the mud - if I can drop it, I will. If I go under the trailer, could I go up a notch in PVC size and avoid the disassembly?

BBB


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Congratulations on your 23RS. I like to see some one jump right into the mods









Mike


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Was going to start a whole list of mods this week while on leave but the weather turned perfect and the temperature here in San Antonio hit 90 degrees sunny so we just loaded up and went to Garner State Park for tubing and hiking for the last three days instead...

anyway -- guess I can always wait to the weather turns cooler (thats about 75 for here) to do the mods --









The funny thing though, there were two other Outbacks at the park, all with military stickers on the TV, so if one of them were you drop me a line...

thx


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats on all the mods!!! You are really getting the jump on some of the rest of us!

I really want to get the rail storage done also. I have not yet decided how, but I definitely want to do it!

I like the under TT PVC that I have seen in someone's pics, I think Thor maybe?









I know that I can't keep putting them in the front storage box, they are awkward and take up too much space!

Good luck and keep on mod'n!

Jason


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I was going to do the 4in pvc but, instead I left the bottom of the support in place. I unhooked the top and folded the support up against the handle that locks the slide in. Then I put a u bolt on the h channel and clip it back into the upper latch to hold it in place.Now it takes bout 90 sec. to put up the supports and pull out the slide. Im going to use the space at the bumper for a carrier to hold bikes and generator.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

76 cougar said:


> I was going to do the 4in pvc but, instead I left the bottom of the support in place. I unhooked the top and folded the support up against the handle that locks the slide in. Then I put a u bolt on the h channel and clip it back into the upper latch to hold it in place.Now it takes bout 90 sec. to put up the supports and pull out the slide. Im going to use the space at the bumper for a carrier to hold bikes and generator.
> [snapback]28233[/snapback]​


Can you post a picture? My brain is a bit mushy right now and I can't picture it


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll try this afternoon . Never put a picture on web before,I'll give it a try


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

San Antonio hit 90 degrees so we just loaded up and went to Garner State Park for tubing and hiking for the last three days instead>>>>

OK, I am jealous!!! Here in New England it is only in the low 40's (very low 40's) and we still have snow on the ground. Praying it will be gone so we can pick up our TT next Friday.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

bt996sb

I completed this mod last year. What I did is purchase 1 length of pvc pipe and cut into 2. One for left the other for right. I replaced the pivot bolt with a quick release locking pin. This allows the supports to be taken apart very easily and shortens the length of PVC you need. I mounted both tubes under the TT on the drivers side. You can only see the tubes if you are on your knees. The tubes front front to back and I uses Stainless Steel strapping to support the tubes. The rails slide under the bumper over the stabilizers into the tube. The reason for 2 tubes is that the supports are right & left and this way I have less chance of mixing them up. Another bonus is that the tubes are not the lowest point of the TT so you do not have to worry about hitting them.

I tried transferring the image over but it would not let me. You can see pics of the mod on page 10 under Summaries to date.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1301

Thor


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

Cougar,

That's Brilliant!







That is the way I like my mods - simple, easy and with big benefits.

Why didn't Outback do this one.







I mean, the hole in the channel is already there even. All you need is the bolt.

Thanks, I owe you one









Drifter


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Did another easy mod yesterday. I put 2 max air vent covers over the roof vents yesterday. This will allow me to have the vents cranked open even when it rains. It was very simple to do and I think it will be nice to have when you have cool nights and can leave the vents wide open and not worry about rain or anything else.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

bt....
That's a great mod. I'm going to do that soon. I'd like the Maxx with a fan as well. Not much use for A/C around here, except dead smack in the middle of summer anyway.


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Maxx Vent covers are buy one get the other 50% at camping world right now. I put two covers and one fan up. Very nice for keeping air flowing through the trailer.

Jared


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Went camping this weekend and didnt have time to get any pictures of support mods on my rear slide. It did work great! I had my slide out and set in under 90 seconds I should have mentioned that the u bolts have to be spring loaded as not to block the slide rollers Hard to explain,I will have to get some pictures on line. Weather was in the mid 70s this weekend,camping was perfect!


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Cougar, can you post some pic's I would like to see how you did this, Kirk


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

76 cougar said:


> Went camping this weekend and didnt have time to get any pictures of support mods on my rear slide. It did work great! I had my slide out and set in under 90 seconds I should have mentioned that the u bolts have to be spring loaded as not to block the slide rollers Hard to explain,I will have to get some pictures on line. Weather was in the mid 70s this weekend,camping was perfect!
> [snapback]28941[/snapback]​


 I looked at this option this weekend. My concern is that bouncing down the road the rails might come out from the clasps. Additionally do you see any wear spots? Looked like the rails could bounce against the fiberglass shell. It is very possible that I am misunderstanding your method. I went with the boring 4in pipe on the back bumper.

Jared


----------

